# Plastic window well dump truck fenders.



## Elite Property Services

Bought plastic window wells undercoated black and made brackets turned out real nice considering I only have $75 into project. I looked online for a plastic fender kit priceing was between $450-$923.


----------



## G.Landscape

Wow, very creative, Well done!


----------



## mklawnman

Looks good, another Dodge Ram 3500 around my area did the same thing, he used to have a regular body on the back and put a dump bed on and bought some grey window well like your's and bolted it on. It actually looks good and flows with the truck.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

That's using your noodle


----------



## White Gardens

That's a great idea, thanks for sharing!

" That's thinking with your Dipstick Jimmy! "


----------



## snowfighter83

Genius!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## WilliamOak

GENIUS! Well done!


----------



## hammerstein

Nice job now make me a set. Do you have any better pics of the mounting brackets?


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

real nice job beats $500


----------



## shaunnshelly

They look really nice. I am SOO coping that


----------



## crossboneracing

Looks good. Did the same thing on my 09 dump. Ill grab some pics tomorrow. Nice work!


----------



## Elite Property Services

hammerstein;1405760 said:


> Nice job now make me a set. Do you have any better pics of the mounting brackets?


I dont have any other pics I will try to get some more but I will be out of town until next weekend.


----------



## hlntoiz

Kudo's Nice Thought. how wide are they. I need a new set for my Pete. 22.5's 

Thumbs Up


----------



## BIGGB9

Looks Good


----------



## maelawncare

Are they the plastic ones or galvanized?


----------



## Elite Property Services

maelawncare;1407252 said:


> Are they the plastic ones or galvanized?


Plastic.



hlntoiz;1406849 said:


> Kudo's Nice Thought. how wide are they. I need a new set for my Pete. 22.5's
> 
> Thumbs Up


They make different width's. I needed to trim off approximately 2" on mine very easy to do.


----------



## BSDeality

great idea. i made some wheel fender covers using some pre-fabbed trailer ones but they're not big enough. I couldn't stomach the $500 set of plastic ones from the truck shop. guess I have another project for later in the week.


----------



## Greenmtboy

Well done!


----------



## Jelinek61

Man that looks awesome. Nice idea


----------



## Cutter1

so stealing this idea.


----------



## dieseltech

Awesome!! I love seeing people get creative and saving a few bucks at the same time


----------



## White Gardens

Ya, I think I might be doing the same thing. Would like to see the mounting brackets when the original poster returns.

I could eliminate my forward mud-flaps on my truck with the window wells. Though they function and keep debris flying to my cab-corners, I'd still like to get more protection and minimize road spray on the underside of my dump and frame.

...


----------



## IC-Smoke

excellent idea!!!


----------



## deere615

Genius! I might be stealing this also, I like the look of those!


----------



## crossboneracing

Heres a quick shot of my 09 1 ton with the window well fenders. Also snapped a pic of how we mounted them for the other poster who was interested.


----------



## newhere

i was just on google looking at minimizer's for my f-450, didnt want to drop 500 bones. I will defiantly be stealing this idea!!!

i think they look better then the real thing anyways!


----------



## Cutter1

can you put some more pics of how you mounted them. Thank you


----------



## plow3232

i want to see pics of does tires in the dump, was thinking about getting something similar. I'll appreciate if you can, thanks.


----------



## wizardsr

newhere;1409896 said:


> i was just on google looking at minimizer's for my f-450, didnt want to drop 500 bones. I will defiantly be stealing this idea!!!
> 
> i think they look better then the real thing anyways!


Try 200 (Crysteel equipment's online store). Still spendy but they'll outlast the truck. The minimizers on my salt truck have already been hit once by the loader and they popped right back, can't even tell. Thumbs Up


----------



## newhere

wizardsr;1411649 said:


> Try 200 (Crysteel equipment's online store). Still spendy but they'll outlast the truck. The minimizers on my salt truck have already been hit once by the loader and they popped right back, can't even tell. Thumbs Up


wow thats the best price i have seen!! i may just get the real ones.

it says a mounting kit is not available. How did you mount yours?


----------



## wizardsr

newhere;1412440 said:


> wow thats the best price i have seen!! i may just get the real ones.
> 
> it says a mounting kit is not available. How did you mount yours?


On my 1 ton flatbed I made brackets and bolted them right to the bottom of the bed.









On my F550 I used a piece of pipe welded to a piece of angle bolted to the frame, then stainless u-bolts to secure the fender to the pipe for the front. The rear is secured to a 1.5" by 4" rectangle tubing that also houses the taillights and holds the mudflaps.


----------



## newhere

it still looks like it needs a mud flap on the front to protect the cab corners when reversing? do you find that true?


----------



## Willman940

Wizardsr, those are some sweet rigs man.


----------



## wizardsr

newhere;1413037 said:


> it still looks like it needs a mud flap on the front to protect the cab corners when reversing? do you find that true?


No, we're not doing 50mph in reverse... 



Willman940;1413124 said:


> Wizardsr, those are some sweet rigs man.


Thanks! :waving:


----------



## Greenmtboy

*SS Fenders*

Thanks for the idea! I took it and ran with it http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1414185#post1414185!


----------



## Rc2505

I did the exact same thing about 8 months ago. I love it. I added 8 inches of conveyor belt to both the front and back of the window wells to add extra protection. I mounted mine by welding 4- 7/8 thin wall tubing to the frame of the truck on each fender, and added gussets for extra support. I will try and throw some pictures up later this week. I had a total investment of about 100 dollars in both sides.


----------



## dooleycorp

nice work, great idea tell us if they holdup


----------



## SDP Hauling

well done...great ideas


----------



## deicepro

Great idea!! I'm a cheap a$$ too, so I will be copying this as well....


----------



## White Gardens

After our last snow storm, I realized just how useful a set of wheel-wells would be on the rear of my truck.

I keep packing up too much junk up around the rear of my dump bed. That and I noticed it gets up there so that it keeps my drop-sides from working effectively when it freezes up.

...


----------



## Flipper

I like this idea. Where do you guys source the plastic window wells? I can only find galvanized ones.


----------



## newhere

Flipper;1587663 said:


> I like this idea. Where do you guys source the plastic window wells? I can only find galvanized ones.


you can get the full kit from buyers with mounts and fenders for 230 bucks. Might not be worth trying to cobble something together.


----------



## Showmestaterida

Have u used the buyers fenders? They look really thin and not as solid as the Minimizer s. I was quoted like 307 for the minimizers w/ hardware + 60 for shipping.


----------



## newhere

Showmestaterida;1587677 said:


> Have u used the buyers fenders? They look really thin and not as solid as the Minimizer s. I was quoted like 307 for the minimizers w/ hardware + 60 for shipping.


the hardware alone is over 300 bucks if it is minimizer brand. Then the fenders are over 300.

Yes they are thinner then the min's


----------



## Showmestaterida

This was a price 2 years ago after I looked. They were 233 for the 1900 fenders. And the weld on kit was 74. + 60 for shipping. This was from them directly. There are different hardware kits . I seen hardware kits for alot more . I was going to buy the buyers but they looked real flimsy and thin. U get what u pay for .


----------



## Flipper

So back to my question. Where can I get plastice window wells? I have lots of steel sitting here and can make brackets in an hour. I can buy galvanized ones from depot for $24 each. So for $50, some scrap steel, some bolts and an hour time, I can make something. Seems worth it to me. Just looking for where to get plastic window wells.


----------



## schmol

Flipper;1587916 said:


> So back to my question. Where can I get plastice window wells? I have lots of steel sitting here and can make brackets in an hour. I can buy galvanized ones from depot for $24 each. So for $50, some scrap steel, some bolts and an hour time, I can make something. Seems worth it to me. Just looking for where to get plastic window wells.


X2. I can only find the galvanized ones :crying:


----------



## Justinpost440

Manards is where I bought mine


----------



## SnowGuy73

That looks really sharp, nice job!


----------



## ajordan193

Both lowes and home depot carry the plastic window wells


----------



## Greenmtboy

ajordan193;1588045 said:


> both lowes and home depot carry the plastic window wells


x2........


----------



## Flipper

I guess mine don't. A little digging and I found them at one close by.

15" of snow coming so that project will have to be delayed.


----------



## K&L Salting

*Fenders*

I just bought a set of Buyers, for 22.5 tires, and paid less then $130.00 for the set.


----------



## Greenmtboy

K&L Salting;1588716 said:


> I just bought a set of Buyers, for 22.5 tires, and paid less then $130.00 for the set.


Did that include mounting hardware & brackets?


----------



## ServiceOnSite

I wish i had pics of my set up. I have a topkick with 22.5's on it with a stainless salter without a bed. Just mounted to the frame.
I put a plate behind the overload springs and the window well opening fit the spread perfect. I hung a mudflap off of the bracket i made and it has worked out perfectly. I will try and get to the shop this week and grab a few pics and post them. Cheap, easy to install, and no screaming when they get damaged. Win win. Thumbs Up


----------



## ServiceOnSite

Also you not supposed to stand on them.


----------



## Bossman 92

Rc2505;1415482 said:


> I did the exact same thing about 8 months ago. I love it. I added 8 inches of conveyor belt to both the front and back of the window wells to add extra protection. I mounted mine by welding 4- 7/8 thin wall tubing to the frame of the truck on each fender, and added gussets for extra support. I will try and throw some pictures up later this week. I had a total investment of about 100 dollars in both sides.


How have these held up so far? Any pics of how you mounted them?

Thanks in advance


----------



## docsgmc

what about this? is this the same size?
http://www.lowes.com/pd_156941-5259...L=?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=


----------



## Antlerart06

Posting for my records I'm getting ready do this myself To my 2015 Dually under my dump flatbed


----------



## Antlerart06

docsgmc;1844052 said:


> what about this? is this the same size?
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_156941-5259...L=?Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=


OP used the plastic window wells Like from Home Depot 24'' window wells On a dually Need cut it down to 22''

I did same thing to my Skidloader They held up to the cold very well


----------



## jmbones

Elite Property Services;1405635 said:


> Bought plastic window wells undercoated black and made brackets turned out real nice considering I only have $75 into project. I looked online for a plastic fender kit priceing was between $450-$923.


What size were the window wells?


----------



## Antlerart06

jmbones;1962987 said:


> What size were the window wells?


I used 36'' on my Chassis 
24'' on my Skid but I cut them down some


----------



## jmbones

Antlerart06;1962998 said:


> I used 36'' on my Chassis
> 24'' on my Skid but I cut them down some


What height ? I only see 12" and 18"


----------



## Antlerart06

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Amerimax-Home-Products-24-in-Plastic-Area-Wall-75210/100323895

My bad it must been 24 on truck 18 on the Skid my mind is slipping


----------



## jmbones

Antlerart06;1963545 said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Amerimax-Home-Products-24-in-Plastic-Area-Wall-75210/100323895
> 
> My bad it must been 24 on truck 18 on the Skid my mind is slipping


Thanks. My local HD and Lowes don't sell them and they are $50 plus $30 shipping from Amazon!


----------



## Antlerart06

jmbones;1963771 said:


> Thanks. My local HD and Lowes don't sell them and they are $50 plus $30 shipping from Amazon!


Buy them on the HD site they ship it to your store for free


----------



## jmbones

Antlerart06;1963778 said:


> Buy them on the HD site they ship it to your store for free


I can't even do that, it says they are not sold at my store or any store near me.


----------



## Antlerart06

jmbones;1963780 said:


> I can't even do that, it says they are not sold at my store or any store near me.


That's weird I buy a lot things that isn't sold at my store and they still ship it to my store.

What town you from


----------



## xbl003x

Great Idea


----------



## jmbones

Finally found a local store that I was able to order the 24" plastic "area wall" as they call it. I got them shipped free to my local Do It Best hardware store for $35/ea. Any other place, the shipping was ridiculous to have them sent to my home. Although you may find them through a search engine at Lowes and/or Home Depot, I called their customer service and they confirmed they do not sell these specific ones anymore, whether in store or online. Here is a link to Do It Best: https://www.doitbest.com/products/plastic-area-wall?sku=100439

For anyone that has done this mod, approximately how much space should be left between the tire and the well?

I have one blocked in place, think it's a good position to mount?


----------



## MatthewG

I used a 4" x 4" block for mine and its a little too close on my 2015 550. Id leave 5" but I do like the low profile look I get with them close to the tire....

Even at 4" from the tire with 12,000 lbs in the bed, they have not hit yet, mine are real fenders with cured edges, so the closer to the tire helps keep road spray and stones from flying out


----------



## jhenderson9196

You might want to cut off the flanges for attaching them to the foundation. It'll keep them from holding debris.


----------



## jmbones

Thanks for the tips guys. I think there's about 5.5" between the tire and the well the way it sits now, I should be good to go.


----------



## jmbones

Do you think I can get away with 1.5" pipe with the flange pictured below to use for mounting purposes?


----------



## JLC Lawn Care

jmbones;2026290 said:


> Do you think I can get away with 1.5" pipe with the flange pictured below to use for mounting purposes?


Those look nice, where are you getting them from? I'm starting to make fenders like the ones in this thread on my 350 dump but i can't find a heavy bracket like that at Home Depot


----------



## jmbones

JLC Lawn Care;2026614 said:


> Those look nice, where are you getting them from? I'm starting to make fenders like the ones in this thread on my 350 dump but i can't find a heavy bracket like that at Home Depot


I found those on ebay, they are some type of pump flange. I did not but them, I ended up getting 1/2" galvanized pipe and 1/2" galvanized flanges from Lowes.


----------



## mklawnman

Do you just bolt those to the sub frame of the dump bed? I am guessing you can't weld galvanized to steel? I have most of the parts for my fenders very similar to the threaded rod and flanges. Just have to paint the fenders and mount them on my 350.


----------



## jmbones

mklawnman;2031349 said:


> Do you just bolt those to the sub frame of the dump bed? I am guessing you can't weld galvanized to steel? I have most of the parts for my fenders very similar to the threaded rod and flanges. Just have to paint the fenders and mount them on my 350.


Yes, drilled holes in the dump subframe and bolted right on.


----------



## PHS79

We have the actual over priced fenders on our 2013 3500HD baby dump at work, they are mounted WAY too close to the tire. We can only put a bit over 2 yds in before they start to rub, its a real PITA and one side has worn right through. I was just going to take the fenders off after finding out the replacement cost, but I may go this route now. Thanks guys!


----------



## jmbones

I still have to add a few more ubolts and paint the wells. Also going to add rubber flaps on the back and on the inside of the tires to try and keep as much road crap below them as possible.


----------



## jmbones

Here are the flaps I mounted using some 1/4" rubber matting from Tractor Supply, some stainless hardware and aluminum angle iron. Also going to put the same rubber material on the inside of the tires mounted to the wheel well.


----------



## jmbones

Finally got mine all finished up. Painted them with black Flexseal, used all stainless harware to attach except for the pipe and flange. Here it is loaded with 4000lb of wood pellets, not even close with any issues and rubbing.


----------



## Santry426

jmbones said:


> Finally got mine all finished up. Painted them with black Flexseal, used all stainless harware to attach except for the pipe and flange. Here it is loaded with 4000lb of wood pellets, not even close with any issues and rubbing.
> 
> View attachment 146016
> 
> 
> View attachment 146017


How much did you space them from the tire unloaded ? Doing this now


----------

